

Why Hiring for “Culture Fit” Hurts Your Culture - bootload
http://www.paperplanes.de/2015/6/11/why-hiring-for-culture-fit-hurts-your-culture.html

======
bootload
_" Culture is how you write and phrase your job ads. Culture is whether you're
looking for rock stars or want to build a great team and help people grow.
Culture is how you pay your people. Culture is how a CEO behaves towards their
team and in public. Culture is how leadership fosters and drives change.
Culture is how you treat your customers. Culture is how you treat your team.
Culture is how open you are to changing the status quo. Culture is a team that
only consists of white dudes in their late twenties."_

Worth reading, for a definition of what culture shouldn't be.

